# 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1



## cMPhoeniX (17. März 2012)

*2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

hallo,

wie der titel schon sagt suche ich 2 standlautsprecher plus 5.1 AVR. anschlüsse brauche ich für den receiver eig nur genug hdmi und usb wenns geht, dachte so an 250-300€ und rest für LS. gibts für 300€bereits nen AVR mit dem man so mit mikrophon die LS automatisch konfigurieren lassen kann? wie heisst das feature genau?

ich bin absoluter neuling. welche lautsprecher? welcher receiver? probehören ? (Wohne in münchen)


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

würde dir empfehlen nochmal im direkten HiFi-unterforum hier zu posten (weiter oben).
mit den standlautsprechern das macht mir nur n bisschen kopfschmerzen.
die dinger sind geil...keine frage...aber da würd ich das budget eher auf 1000-1500€ aufrunden  hab ja selber welche. (siehe sig)

aber lass dir das am besten von den leuten erklären, die auf dem neuesten stand sind...mich ausgeschlossen


----------



## NCphalon (17. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Gute Standlautsprecher findest du wohl kaum in deinem Preisrahmen, wenn man den Preis eines (guten gebrauchten) AVRs abzieht haste dafür grad noch 300-350€ übrig. Überleg dir lieber mal, ob du dir erst nur Regallautsprecher holst, um überhaupt Musik hören zu können und diese dann später als Rear-Lautsprecher weiterverwendest, wenn du nochma um die 500€ für halbwegs vernünftige Standboxen zur Verfügung hast.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (17. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

da ich neuling bin hatte ich eher an die unterste preiskategorie gedahct. hab jetzt das hier
Heco Victa 701 3-Wege Standlautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

gefundn. das wäre im rahmen. wo kann ich denn die probehören`?


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

die heco kann man eig in jedem MM oder saturn hören (hierfür bekomme ich sicherlich gleich ne ohrfeige )

du solltest allerdings bedenken, dass alle LS einer anlage am besten den selben hersteller haben und die serie die gleiche ist...fals du halt mal auf sorround aufrüsten willst


----------



## NCphalon (17. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Die Frage is, ob du damit mehr Freude hast, als mit einem Komplettsystem für 500€.

Zum Thema Probehören müsstest du mal selbst googeln, in München gibts garantiert Lautsprechergeschäfte (notfalls Mediamarkt, Saturn o.Ä.) in denen du die probehören kannst.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (17. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

was meinst du mit mehr freude als ner komplettanlage?


----------



## NCphalon (17. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Klangmäßig. Unter einer Gewissen Preisschwelle macht HiFi keinen Sinn und es bleibt erstmal abzuwarten, ob du einen AVR für 140€ bekommst um dir dann überhaupt die Victa 701 holen zu können.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (18. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

hm, ich kann das budget ein wenig aufstocken. habe bis 300€ für einen receiver zur verfügung und bis 300€ für die beiden lautsprecher.

kann evtl schon im oktober dann auf 5.1 aufrüsten.


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (18. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Ich würde mir wenn auch die Heco Victa 700 holen, die kosten dann ~120 Taler weniger bei Amazon. Ansonsten passen an Standlautsprechern in dein Budget Quadral Quintas 404, Magnat Monitor Supreme 800/1000/2000, knapp Canton gle 470 sowie die schon genannten Heco Victa.

Die Quadral Quintas hätten den Vorteil, dass du im Set für 80 Euro mehr noch nen Center und 2 Lautsprecher mehr dabei hättest die im Einzelkauf ne ganze Ecke teurer wären, ob dir das klanglich zusagt musst du aber selber testen^^.

mfg


----------



## cMPhoeniX (18. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

danke für die anregungen !!
hast du erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen von den vorgeschlagenen?
kannst du mir nen link für das set von quadral mal schicken ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle lieber Kompakt/Regalboxen holen, und die kannst Du dann - wenn Du weiter sparst, später einfach als Rear-Boxen nutzen und DANN gute Standboxen nehmen. Gute Kompaktboxen haben auch mehr als genug Power, mehr als viele denken, die bisher PC-Boxen für 100€ hatten und denken, das sei schon "gut" 


Wie groß ist denn überhaupt der Raum, wie weit sitzt Du dann von den vorderen Boxen weg?


----------



## cMPhoeniX (19. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

fast 16qm, der raum ist 3.8x3.9 meter, auf der einen seite soll ein tv  stehen eben mit den standboxen links und rechts daneben, gegenüber auf der anderen seite eine 2manncouch. sitzabstand ist also gute 3 meter (wenn ich die boxen nicht direkt an die wand stelle). tipps`?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Also bei dem Abstand könnten Standboxen schon fast zu groß sein. Der Ton hat da nicht viel Strecke, um sich zu entfalten, halt ca 3m, da die Boxen ja auch etwas von der Wand wegstehen sollten. Ganz platt gesagt: die Töne "unten" bei den Boxen gehen dann am Boden entlang und verpuffen an Deinem Cocuhtisch und dem Sofa, bevor sie sich überhaupt auch "nach oben" ein bisschen verteilen können. Das KANN bei dem Abstand sein, muss aber nicht - aber so oder so wärst Du auf Dauer halt meiner Meinung nach glücklicher mit guten Kompaktboxen als mit mittelmäßigen Standboxen - vor allem wenn Du für den Bassbereich eh mal nen Sub dazukaufst. 

Du darfst Dir den Bass von solchen Regel/Kompaktboxen auch bei weitem nicht so schwach vorstellen wie bei einem 100€-PC-2.1-System bei Sub auf 0%. So eine Kompakt/Regalbox ist ja schließlich mind so groß wie bei einem PC-2.1-System der Sub - das heißt zu klein sind die natürlich nicht für nen ordentlichen Bass.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (19. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

was wäre dann so als kompaktbox zu empfehlen? die idee, die später als hintere boxen zu verwenden, hatte ich schon mal.


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Preis/Leistungskracher wären z.B. Magnat Quantum 603, anständige Kompaktboxen für 200€/Paar


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Jo, mit denen würdest Du schonmal ganz gut dastehen. ALs Rearboxen wären die dann auch gut geeignet, wenn Du dann mal für vorne "richtig gute" Boxen holen willst - oder einfach nochmal so ein Paar holen. Auch ganz gut für den PReis sind die Heco Victa 301, aber die kosten "nur" 130€/Paar - 50-70€ mehr für die Magnat, das sollte sich schon bemerkbar machen.

AUch gut, aber vermutlich dann doch etwas zu teuer, diese Hecos Heco Metas XT 301 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik 


Es gibt da recht viel Auswahl, auch andere Hersteller wie zB Elac, Klipsch, Quadral, Canton... wobei ich nicht sicher bin, welche HErsteller auch Boxen für "nur" 200€ Paarpreis bieten


----------



## cMPhoeniX (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

ahja, herzlichen dank  und was ist da jetz klanglich der unterschied zu standboxen?nur die bassqualität?

mit einem "guten" paar standboxen meint ihr dann wahrscheinlich die entsprechenden standboxen aus der jeweiligen reihe der oben vorgeschl. kompaktLS? da würde ich dann nämlich aus dem gleichen set stanboxen und woofer kaufen wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Standboxen haben ganz vereinfacht gesagt "mehr Druck" wegen der Größe, und da idR eine eigene Membran für den Bass da ist, ist der Sound auch differenzierter, denn der Bass kümmert sich halt auch nur um den bass, die Mittenmebran nur um die Mitten. Bei Kompaktboxen ist die große membran für Bass und Mitte je zum Teil zuständig, auch wenn die Box ein "Bassreflexrohr" hat

Aber Standboxen sind dafür eben teurer, das heißt: bei gleichem Preis klingen Kompaktboxen fast immer "besser" und klarer, Standboxen haben dafür mehr Bassdruck, klingen aber "dumpfer" - ganz besonders bei "nur" 200-300€, denn allein das Material macht in so einer Preisklasse schon einiges aus, und bei Standboxen fällt ja allein für das Gehäuse schon viel mehr Material an.

Wenn du zu Kompaktboxen, die ca 200-250€ kosten, Standboxen der gleichen Serie nimmst, sind die daher auch teurer - sonst wären die den Kompakt-Geschwistern nicht mal ebenbürtig  Man MUSS aber nicht unbedingt alles aus der gleichen Serie nehmen - aber es KANN halt sein, dass man beim "Mischen" von versch. Serien nen Unterschied merkt, wenn zB eine Stimme von rechts nach links wandert und sich im Center völlig anders anhört als bei den seitl. Frontboxen. Das MUSS aber nicht sein, zB hab ich Center Heco Victa 101 und als Frontboxen ältere Tannoy, die 3 mal so teuer waren. Und ich merke bei Filmen keinen klanglichen Unterschied. Hinten hab ich nochmal andere, JLB Control für 90€, und auch da merke ich keinen nachteiligen UNterschied. Bei Musik hört man es dann, dass die hinteren "anders" klingen, aber bei Filmen, wenn sowieso von überall was "passiert", fällt es nicht auf. Wenn da zB die Filmmusik von überall her ertönt, habe ich einen raumfüllenden gleichmäßigen Klang und merke nicht, dass die hinteren Boxen andere Boxen sind als die vorderen.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

d.h. mit kompaktboxen mache ich erstmal nichts falsch ? soll ja ca 30%zocken 50%film 20% musik sein.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Meiner Meinung nach machst Du damit nichts falsch. Wenn Du bisher ein PC-Set mit Sub hattest und dort den Sub rel laut eingestellt hast und sehr viel Wert auf den Bassbereich legst, KÖNNTEN Dir Kompaktboxen ein wenig zu wenig basslastig vorkommen, aber dafür ist der Klang insgesamt dann besser als mit Standboxen für nur 200-250€. Meistens haben solche Kompaktboxen auch ein Bass-Rohr hinten, daher stellt man die auch ein bisschen von der Wand entfernt auf, damit der Bass da Platz hat und von der Wand refkletiert dann nach vorne wirken kann. 

Als erstes kannst Du dann einen Sub nachrüsten, damit Du bei Filmen auch viel "Wumms" hast, falls Du das vermissen solltest.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

der "bass" meiner brüllwürfel ist nicht der rede wert (LoL) - eher vermissen werde ich den rundumklang/ die ortung. keine ahnung wie das mit stereo ist  ansonsten hab ich noch ein headset mit dem man bei shootern die gegner super orten kann, obwohls kein "5.1" headet ist.

€dit: wie stelle ich die dann auf? in welchem abstand zueinander? dann brauche ich evtl noch standfüsse wo gibts passendes`?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Am besten wäre es, wenn die Boxen gleichweit voneinander wegstehen und auch genausoweit von Dir weg sind - also zB 3m auseinander, und von der linken Box zu Dir auch 3m, von der rechten zu dir ebenfalls 3m. Von der Höhe her sollte der Hochtöner ungefähr auf Deiner Kopfhöhe sein - kleinere Abweichungen sind natürlich kein Problem. Und die Boxen ein bisschen nach innen kippen vom Winkel her, so dass die "zu Dir" zeigen.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (23. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

ok, budget ist ein wenig größer geworden, jetzt bis ca 400€. kann ich da schon in ne "höhere" kategorie?

€dit also nur für die beiden LS 400€


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Ja, da geht natürlich dann mehr. Welche Modelle dann gut sind, weiß ich aber nicht. WIllst Du dann Standboxen oder Kompakte?


----------



## cMPhoeniX (24. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

erstmal kompakte. plus passende ständer, was kosten denn die.

ne nubox381 kostet 200€das stück bei amazon. taugt das was?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Die Nuberts sind an sich immer gut - aber ist das nicht direkt über nubert sogar günstiger? Kosten da 189€, hier auch Tests und Meinungen bei nubert.de Nubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher


Boxenständer sind in Relation gesehen recht teuer, zB auch bei nubert 87€ für en Paar Ständer - wie wäre es mit selber bauen? Das geht mit Regalböden oder MDF-PLatten aus dem Baumarkt für um die 10€ pro Ständer.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (25. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

gibts da ne anleitung? hab immoment abre kein werkzeug da.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

zB hier mal schauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...nik/207063-selbstbaulautsprecherstaender.html

wie genau man die Form dann macht, bleibt einem selbst überlassen. Wichtig ist, dass die Standfläche für den Boden nicht zu klein ist.


----------



## mAiKrOo (26. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Die Monitor Supreme würde ich aussen vor lassen. Du willst ja sicher was für die Ewigkeit kaufen. Von daher würde ich an deiner Stelle auch erstmal KompaktLS kaufen. die du dann später als Rears verwenden kannst.

Zu empfehlen wären hier Magnat Quantum 653, Canton GLE 420/430, Heco MetasXT 301, Nubert nuBox 311

Es gibt aber noch viele mögliche Kandidaten... geh am besten in eien HiFi-Shop und hör dich da erstmal rein, um zu sehen, was deinem Ohr am besten gefällt.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (26. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

das mit dem shop ist ein guter einwand, ich werd morgen mal bei einem anrufen ob er was in meiner preiskategorie da hat.


ist ein onkyo tx nr-509 gut genug oder zu schwachbrüstig (auch im hinblick auf die spätere erweiterung auf 5.1) ?


----------



## mAiKrOo (27. März 2012)

*AW: 2 standlautsprecher+ AVreceiver, budget ca 500€, später ausbau zu 5.1*

Ich selbst habe seit ein paar Wochen die nuBox 381 an einem Denon AVR-1509 (lt. Hersteller 110Watt max/Kanal, glaube ich)  ...und ich will mich nicht beklagen. Bevor ich beim AVR an die Leistungsgrenze gehe, muss ich lange den Raum verlassen.
Schau mal auf die Angaben zum Wirkungsgrad der unterschiedlichen LS. Dieser Wert bedeutet, wenn wir mal bei der 381er bleiben, dass Sie bei einer Leistung von 1W in einem Meter entfernung einen Schalldruck von 87 dB erzeugt. Was meinst du, was los ist, wenn du den LS 10W zuschiebst?!
Mit anderen Worten: Leistungsterchnisch kannst du LS grundsätzlich mit einem solchen AVR betreiben. Maßgeblich ist hier lediglich die Ausstattung.
Qualitätsunterschiede bei der Belastbarkeit eines AVRs lassen sich über das Gewicht des Gerätes ausmachen. ...eine starke, belastungsfähige Endstufe ist schwer; der Großteil des Gewichtes kommt von den Endstufen im AVR.

Speziell bei der nuBox 381 solltest du darauf achten, dass sie sehr wuchtig ist, und damit auch in der Aufstellung kritischer ist, als andere KompaktLS. Nubert empfiehlt einen Abstand von 40cm zur Rückwand und 60cm zur Seitenwand.

Für sehr gro0ße KompaktLS kann ich diese Stative empfehlen...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Atacama-Nexus-6i-schwarz-Boxenstander-Paar-NEU-OVP-/380424356044?pt=Audio_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item58930f00cc

Ich nutze sie selbst auch mit der nuBox381


----------

